# Best country for expat proffesionals, Germany vs Canada



## lonewolf

I'm still contemplating where to try things out for my future.

I have met some really friendly and nice German folks overseas over the years, in fact I think probably the most friendly people I met were arguably Germans. But these folks I met outside Germany and I don't know if actually living and working in Germany you would experience the same from the local people... 

So I was wondering if someone in the forum has an opinion and/or experience of living and working in Germany, compared to Canada and US. the biggest advantage of north America is of course the English language; but aside from that factor, do you think investing in settling down in Germany would be a wise decision for the long run?


----------



## ALKB

lonewolf said:


> I'm still contemplating where to try things out for my future.
> 
> I have met some really friendly and nice German folks overseas over the years, in fact I think probably the most friendly people I met were arguably Germans. But these folks I met outside Germany and I don't know if actually living and working in Germany you would experience the same from the local people...
> 
> So I was wondering if someone in the forum has an opinion and/or experience of living and working in Germany, compared to Canada and US. the biggest advantage of north America is of course the English language; but aside from that factor, do you think investing in settling down in Germany would be a wise decision for the long run?


Impossible to say what your experience would be like as this depends on a million variables - city or country, Montreal or Winnipeg, Berlin or Regensburg, your own attitude, etc., etc.

In the end, people are people. There will be nice people and rude people and everything in between.

While I enjoyed my time in the USA, frankly, I would never work there.

In Germany you get at least a decent amount of holidays and when you get ill you don't get your pay docked.

I heard that Canada has a friendlier system than the US, so it might be a different kettle of fish.


----------



## sheilajones

I think you would find Canada very easy, especially if you are outside Quebec. It also depends what kind of work you are doing as this makes up a big part of our day. My husband works for an American company but in Canada. I must say that I'm not fond of his employer. 

I share your affection for the Germans and I have worked for a German family for many years. For me, some stereotypes ring true. The Germans are rule based and I like that. I have found them straight talking, calm and fair. 

What I find hard about some countries is the shopping. I love to shop and Montreal does not do it for me personally. Germany can be limiting as well but the good food makes up for that in my eyes. 

Also, remember the huge difference between North and South Germany. Have that discussion with your friends and allow them to express their view. It is usually very funny. 

Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Nononymous

I've lived and worked in both. Both good. Both different. And without being more specific on variables like what you do for work, and where you'd want to do it, advice is just about impossible to offer because you could have such a different range of experiences within each country - though perhaps a wider range in Canada than in Germany.


----------

